# BH!Belo Horizonte!



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Belo Horizonte,Minas Gerais State,Brazil,a city first founded by precious rocks explorer and then planned(btw1894 and 1897) to be the capital of Minas Gerais state,nowdays there are 2.452.617 habitants.anyway i hope you enjoy the thread.*

*the old city*



















*Nowdays BH*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*HEY GUYS PLEASE COMMENT MY THREAD*


----------



## leo_MG (May 26, 2010)

amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing! I loved ALL the photos, BH is sowonderful! Love my hometown


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really good, very nice photos from Belo Horizonte brazilteen  i like those old photos in the beginning of this thread kay:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ *thank you guys when i find new pics i'll post for sure and if you have any street,park or specific building you want to see any picture tell me and I'll post here for sure...Thank you so much about your comments*


----------



## leo_MG (May 26, 2010)

So, you could post some photos from Belvedere and the south zone of the city! And some others from the center ;D But this photos are excellent indeed *-*


----------



## leo_MG (May 26, 2010)

Oh, and I saw this 2 panos that i'd like to show :








[/URL]


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*From Belvedere as my friend Leo Mg asked...AND ANOTHER CITY ZONES*


----------



## Santista10 (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautiful thread, but the photo 11 no is BH, is Campo Grande-MS.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ *SORRY* hahaha for all the campo grande guys


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Wowwww... beautiful!!!! More... please!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks ^^ anyway I'll post more soon guys you could help me couldn't you hahahah specially mineiros guys


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Magnificent collection of pictures of Belo Horizonte ... Thank you and congratulations for your work!


----------



## Jeff Portella (Jun 19, 2010)

so brasileiro mesmo...


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Jeff Portella said:


> so brasileiro mesmo...


Naturally! And in another country cities, the natives also are the first .... Look http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=863065, and you will see that most posts are from Brazilians ...bothering you?


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

GIM said:


> Naturally! And in another country cities, the natives also are the first .... bothering you?


Gim, o Jeff tem uma certa razão. Depois de um certo tempo tenho notado uma coisa aqui, no Cityscapes and Skylines Photos. Praticamente todo santo dia há um novo thread sobre uma cidade brasileira. Ninguém se dá ao trabalho de postar novas fotos em threads mais antigos. Cada um quer criar seu próprio thread e espera que todos comentem. Isso fica dificil por vários motivos e o principal deles é a sensação de que *"já ví essa cidade antes, já ví essas fotos antes, não tá acrescentando nada de novo" *. E o que é pior: O ufanismo brasileiro aparece em todos os titulos: *"the biggest" isso, "the biggest" aquilo "the most beautiful isso", "the most beautiful" aquilo. É como se estivessem dizendo aos estrangeiros: "Nós temos, vocês não tem".* Tudo o que eles fazem é ignorar, pois sabem que existem cidades melhores e mais bonitas que as nossas mundo afora. E quando alguém comenta que só tem brasileiro comentando acham ruim e dizem e daí...*Curioso esse dilema, visto que, se quisessem que só brasileiros comentassem, postariam as fotos nos Forum brasileiro e em português e não aqui.*. Acho que essa prática deveria ser repensada. Colocar as fotos, mas quem sabe com a humildade que tem os americanos, os ingleses, os franceses, japoneses, enfim, *gente que sabe que suas cidades, seus países são belos, como o nosso, mas que preferem que os outros percebam isso! Deixemos que eles elogiem ( ou critiquem, não importa, temos tanto o que melhorar mesmo ).*


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Gim, o Jeff tem uma certa razão. Depois de um certo tempo tenho notado uma coisa aqui, no Cityscapes and Skylines Photos. Praticamente todo santo dia há um novo thread sobre uma cidade brasileira. Ninguém se dá ao trabalho de postar novas fotos em threads mais antigos. Cada um quer criar seu próprio thread e espera que todos comentem. Isso fica dificil por vários motivos e o principal deles é a sensação de que *"já ví essa cidade antes, já ví essas fotos antes, não tá acrescentando nada de novo" *. E o que é pior: O ufanismo brasileiro aparece em todos os titulos: *"the biggest" isso, "the biggest" aquilo "the most beautiful isso", "the most beautiful" aquilo. É como se estivessem dizendo aos estrangeiros: "Nós temos, vocês não tem".* Tudo o que eles fazem é ignorar, pois sabem que existem cidades melhores e mais bonitas que as nossas mundo afora. E quando alguém comenta que só tem brasileiro comentando acham ruim e dizem e daí...*Curioso esse dilema, visto que, se quisessem que só brasileiros comentassem, postariam as fotos nos Forum brasileiro e em português e não aqui.*. Acho que essa prática deveria ser repensada. Colocar as fotos, mas quem sabe com a humildade que tem os americanos, os ingleses, os franceses, japoneses, enfim, *gente que sabe que suas cidades, seus países são belos, como o nosso, mas que preferem que os outros percebam isso! Deixemos que eles elogiem ( ou critiquem, não importa, temos tanto o que melhorar mesmo ).*


 Mas... nesse thread, não há os ridiculamente chamativos nomes, que muitos de nós, brasileiros, colocamos em threads de nossas cidades...agora quanto ao fato de uma nativo comentar sobre sua própria cidade, acho isso normal...veja as cidades de outros países...

(But ... in this thread, there'isnt the ridiculously flashy names, which many of us, Brazilians, put on threads of our cities ... now about the fact that a comment on his own native city, I think that's normal ... you see in other countries cities ...)

And...And I often do comments in threads and dismiss third-party comments on my comments

Reviews by the regulation, in English only.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

UHAUHAUUAHUAHUHAUAHUA nossa meu thread deu oq falar ein UAHUAHUAHUHAUHAUHAUUAUA to rindo aqui paca


----------

